# [SOLVED] Network printer problem: lpstat: Forbidden

## muebi

Hi, 

I have a problem connecting to the printers in a network. If I do lpstat -a I get the following:

lpstat: Forbidden

I put the ServerName of the print server in the client.conf file of the /etc/cups directory. Any ideas what could be wrong?

Thanks!

----------

## muebi

I got the problem fixed now. The problem seemed to be a typo in the client.conf file. I used ServerName instead of Servername...

----------

